# Solved: GCC on Jaguar



## ibook32 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there a version of xCode for Mac os X 10.2, "Jaguar"? I tried getting GCC manually, but, (to me,) ironically, GCC needs to be compiled! 

Anyway, Is there a precompiled vrsion of GCC, or xCode for jaguar somewhere? I don't have the CD's, I got this as a present from family, and they got it from an apple certified seller, and only the mac os 9.1 cd came from it, and it had mac os x jaguar preinstalled. So, as you hopefully read, is there a gcc or xcode off the internet?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

All versions of xCode can be downloaded from the Apple developer site. (free registration)

The problem is that xCode v1.0 required OS X 10.3 or greater, so it doesn't look like you are in luck.

Your best bet is probably to update to OS X v10.4 anyways. That version is substantially better than previous versions and shouldn't hurt performance on older G4/G5 machines.
(In some cases its faster)

You could probably buy a cheap legit copy of ebay or such, or use other means at your disposal. (That's your choice.)


----------



## ibook32 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, now I'll probably get panther, then. I have a g3, so Tiger doesn't seem like it would be that good, even with my firewire. I'll mark this as solved then.


----------

